# A serious dilemma!



## atafarooq (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi. I am frm Ireland and a pakistani origin.My dream since my childhood has been to become docter nw am realy confused here you need 480 outta 600 at least ta gt in nd a apptitude test.But I wanna spend a few yrs in Pak nd do my medicine there also i Cant do higher level maths nd Higher level french ther4 cant gt nough points any wy.I was wonderin..
1)= Our school dosnt teach physics but i am doin chem ,bio nd another 6 subjcts..Would the pmdc accept ordinary level maths instead of physics?
2)= Would I gt extra credit for studying enginering,french,irish,LCVP etc i am also doin higher level English .(Higher level you gt points outta 100 and ordinary level outta 60).?
3)= Is it easy enough to gt admission in a private medical college in pakistan.?
4)= 
Whats the minimum requirements for me to gt a admission in pakistan.?
I would greatly appreciate if any1 can answer me . nd thanks in advance
plz try to answer theese cuz i am serioulsy considerin goin to pakistan i would be finnished my collge or Leaving Cert as they call it here next yr!#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum-- please read the forum rules first before posting.

Thanks.


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

atafarooq said:


> Hi. I am frm Ireland and a pakistani origin.My dream since my childhood has been to become docter nw am realy confused here you need 480 outta 600 at least ta gt in nd a apptitude test.But I wanna spend a few yrs in Pak nd do my medicine there also i Cant do higher level maths nd Higher level french ther4 cant gt nough points any wy.I was wonderin..
> 1)= Our school dosnt teach physics but i am doin chem ,bio nd another 6 subjcts..Would the pmdc accept ordinary level maths instead of physics?
> 2)= Would I gt extra credit for studying enginering,french,irish,LCVP etc i am also doin higher level English .(Higher level you gt points outta 100 and ordinary level outta 60).?
> 3)= Is it easy enough to gt admission in a private medical college in pakistan.?
> ...



~~~~~
Hey! I hope I'm not too late to reach you but I'm pretty much in the same position!
I did the Leaving Cert this June and am hoping to taking the entry test this year, as the family has moved back to Pakistan!

I also did the hpat/aptitude test, but it wont be of any use to you here...
I know so far the entry test is your main obstacle to get into medicine here, and it is compulsory...

You WILL need physics , bio and chem to be able to do it... but the leaving cert syllabus is.... well lets just say the FSc here makes the leaving cert look like your doing the junior cert again!
I personally, have spent all summer studying the FSc books/ filling the gaps in the leaving cert course...... its been stressful!

As for your Leaving Cert, I think the better you do, the greater chance you have....
But, I'm really not sure whether they'll convert your marks out of 600 OR take your grades.....

Leaving Cert result still to come in a few days!!!!!

Hope I was of help to you!


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

hi..
almost all entry tests for medical colleges in pakistan consist of biology,chemistry,physics and english.Moreover these subjects should also be part of your pre med degree(whether A level,fsc or its equivalent).studying extra subjects can strengthen your cv and may be a plus point during interviews but not helpful otherwise.This goes for both private and government medical colleges.


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

hi i am a us citizen my sat scores were noy really high and i am studying in an american college but afraid that i am not going to do in mcats because i suck in grammar and there is a part in mcats that tests my english skills so i wanted to go to pakistan but there are some problems with me first that i have to stay in hostel where there would be some problems but also when the hostel will be closed i have to stay at my aunts house who hates me cause i am becoming a doctor and all her 6 kids have not become doctors and my mom thinks that she is not going to let me study thirdly is that my mom thinks that since the conditions in pakistan are so bad i might even get killed in a bombing or something if anyone has any answers because they are living in a hostel or going through with the same thing can any one pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee reply and give me the solutions


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Listen mate the situation in Pakistan isn't ideal right now. But its getting better. And truth be told death lurks around everywhere whether it be in Pakistan or USA. I do not understand how your aunty will not let you study when the hostels are closed that are usually closed during vacations. And what is it if her 6 kids couldn't become doctors, its not like the end of the world there are other career paths which are amazing as well. Anyways,you really need to apply quickly as the session for 2011 is drawing to a close. SAT 2 will be needed and an IBCC Equivalence Certificate. Do you have both of them?


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for replying 
why my aunty (phoopo or my dad's sister) will not let me study?
she have four sons and two daughters and all of us have been brought up together. so my cousins were a failure in life two of them are currently working in the bank one doesnot even do work and the last one works on his dad's pharmacy in pakistan. now i am in united states and on verge of becoing a doctor and since my mom and my phoopo hate each other she will most likely not let me study during vacations when i really want to study
i just wanted to know are you in pakistan or not and are you studying as a medical student 
yes i know i have to get my equivalency and i have gotten my sat 2 scores biology E 620, chemistry 
580 and physics 610 and i am going to apply for next year


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

most of the colleges in pakistan are done with entry tests so you cant probabaly apply this year.the prevailing conditions in pakistan are not very ideal yet they havnt deteriorated to the point that you cant even study in a college here,and things will improve hopefully.and regarding your issues with your aunt,you can avoid visiting her as many colleges dont close their hostels even in vacation.besides,even if you go to see her for a day or two you dont necessarily need to study there..


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

so if i am getting you right some hostels donot close during vacations because my dad's friend told him that right before the exams they give students a two month vacation so they can prepare for exams and since the hostels will be clsoed i have to stay with my aunt to study for my exams i am planning to go to islamic international medical college cause it prepares students for the usmle testing a little bit too so if anyone has any knowledge about the hostels of iimc can anyone plaese respond to this


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah mate. The info is wrong. During the prep leave, the hostels do not close.


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Nah mate. The info is wrong. During the prep leave, the hostels do not close.[/
> QUOTE
> happy: but how do you know


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

i am not sure about iimc but most of the colleges keep the hostels open round the year including pre-prof and eid vacation as i have seen this in my college too..you hav no reason to live with your phuppo..so relax..


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

wat college or university are you going to cause i still have to make my decision since i am going to start next year


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

well i am in army medical college,rawalpindi.And we hav many foreign students too,but the evnironment here is really strict,sometimes to the point of suffocation,and you will probably not be accustomed to this so make your decision carefully.


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

can you give me some info about army medical college also which private college would be good in lahore thanks


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

what specifically you want to know about army medical college?...and i dont know much about private medical coleges in lahore,so cant help you regarding that.


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

i mean how did you got the admission inhere also i have heard that if you go to this college you also have to be enrolled in army for several years is it right or not and what is the hostel situation in the college


----------



## doc_jmd (Aug 14, 2011)

i got admission after taking the NUST entry test that is held every year around june or july but you can apply through SAT too,which is what all the foreign students do.As far as enrollment in army is concerned that is totally optional.only medical cadets sign the bond to serve army for the next thirteen years and in return they study free of cost and also receive a handsome amount every month as their stipend.NUST cadets, on the other hand, dont have any such obligation regarding their career,moreover they could even join army once they graduate, if they wish to.as far as the hostels are concerned,they are pretty ok in terms of rooms,messing,bearers and other services.strictness,however,is something that can bother you.i will be happy to answer any further querries that you might have.


----------

